# What to spend my $$$ on



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I have $300 just begging to be used for hunting gear. I would like to hear any and all suggestions on what to spend it on, or what to put it towards. Below is a list of things I own and circumstances I am in, just to give everybody a better idea of what I "need".

GUNS: All the guns I am currently using are my grandpas, (except my little .22LR savage bolt action) consisting of a world war II remington model 1903 30-06 (scoped with a bushnell banner 3-9x40), winchester model 94 30-30, winchester model 12 12 gauge (with a muzzle brake) ithaca model 100 12 gauge. (I am assuming that when my grandpa passes on, most if not all of these will become mine, as I am the grandson most into hunting and guns). 

BOWS/ARCHERY GEAR: Hoyt razortec 60-70lb with nap quicktune 3000 micro rest, HHA single pin slider sight, hoyt 5 1/2 stabilizer, team realtree release, no arrows as of now (well, one carbon express with a target point).

OPTICS: Vortex crossfire 10x42 binoculars, Bausch & Lomb 7-15x35 binoculars (one eye is broke so I have to use these as a monocular  :lol Bushnell Banner 3-9x40 scope (I bought this and put it on my grandpas 30-06). Oh and a tasco trail camera.

CALLS: A bunch of coyote hand calls, a few deer calls, going to buy turkey calls with other $$$ than this $300.

DECOYS: just 2 collapsible turkeys

CAMO: true timber lightweight pants, realtree bomber style coat, cheap jersey gloves, baseball hat, short sleeved t-shirt, cabelas turkey/coyote vest with seat, Ameristep Doghouse popup blind.

BOOTS: Wolverine SURVIVOR steel-toe's, uninsulated knee high rubber boots, cheap ankle high hiking boots. 

-Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

New optics.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.kenetrek.com/products.asp?dept=12

Good hunting starts from the ground up


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I second Mr. Muleskinner's suggestion to get good boots. Hunting boots will be on sale cheap any minute now.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Glass. Spotter or Binos.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

All the ammo you can buy. And maybe a can of kidney beans.  

How about a camera to document all those hunting trip memories?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Binocs. I spent more than I intended to once I had really looked into them and realized what I was missing. The nice thing with binocs is that you are using them for all big game hunts, mine get a lot more use than any one rifle, for sure. Mine are 12x50 for really good FOV and high power zoom.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Hawkins Muzzle loader. Gametote™. Save for taxidermy. Recurve bow. Gps. Camera. 0° sleeping bag. Backpacking pack. A ride in the DeLorean. A case of blinker fluid. A transdifferential gasket. A spare kidney. A look-a-like blow up doll for work and the wife for extended hunts. Two months supply of MRE's. A cheap atv. A fly tying kit for a tree stand. Advice on herd locations from the utah mountain man and or wild goat man. A ride on provo bigfoots back. And if all else fails a few bottles of scotch in case you dont get one.


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

+1 on good boots, packable rain gear (can't hunt if weather has you stuck in camp), store bought or home made survival kit for pack, good knife , small led flashlight. Buy good quality gear and it will last for years buy cheap crap and replace it often.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody, keep the suggestions coming!!! Oh and do you think I'd do good to buy a rangefinder?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do things that you need a rangefinder for. thing with a decent pair of binocs - not just for hunting. For everything. Sporting events. Bird watching. Just outdoors'ing. Always useful. On a limited budget like I am with outdoor spending, I gravitate to the things that I'll use the most.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Buy some waders, duck decoys, and clothing and start hunting waterfowl.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

1. Boots
2. Arrows. What good is the bow w/o them?
3. Stock up on ammo. Never hurts to have a good supply.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody used Columbia omni-heat boots? what they like?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't tried the boots but have a hat and a coat with it. The gloves made my hands sweat so I gave them away. Good stuff.
I've been going to post a picture of the inside of my hat for Wyogoob.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Mail those crossfires in and have Vortex fix them. With $300.00 I would buy some Kenetrek Hardscrabbles. Those boots are my dream boots...


----------

